# holding hands



## mohinlive (Mar 2, 2014)

hello
is it ok for a husband and wife / boyfriend and girlfriend to hold hands in public and/ or link arms? thank you,


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Completely illegal. You will be arrested on the spot. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/369849-decency-public-etc.html


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't do it you will be shot on the spot!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You are a foreign country, and are a guest here like most people here. 

Respect our hosts customs and laws and you will be fine. To do otherwise would be both Rudd and arrogant.

It's not that difficult to do is it ?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually it is very normal and you see it happening very often.

I think many has answered this ehre many time, you could be in the wrong place and wrong time and someone just want to ruin your life.

Use common sense, an innocent hand holding/crossing arms no one can object to. 

If you are in Saudi Arabia,yes be very careful, the UAE, just be decent enough, nothing will happen.

The goverment here understand that they have 200 nationalities. Usually the stories you read about some totally innocent couple having drunken sex on beach are self explanatory.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Suggest either you dress like a man, or hubby in drag. Then its legal, as long as neither of you are strip searched.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Annnnd the scaremongerers come out in force! I see plenty of Emirati couples wandering about arm in arm or holding hands.

No one will bat an eyelid in the expat areas, it's just the more 'local' areas that people might get a bit miffed.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Annnnd the scaremongerers come out in force! I see plenty of Emirati couples wandering about arm in arm or holding hands.
> 
> No one will bat an eyelid in the expat areas, it's just the more 'local' areas that people might get a bit miffed.


Whoosh.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't get it I saw some of locals holding hands and also alots of foreigners 

I don't think it's that serious felony but like many people said sometimes you are in the wrong time wrong place


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

nagib_91 said:


> I don't get it I saw some of locals holding hands and also alots of foreigners
> 
> I don't think it's that serious felony but like many people said sometimes you are in the wrong time wrong place


That's the problem. Expats see other expats or tourists in the mall dressed like ****s or giving TLC in public and then think it's OK. It's not. We're guests here. If you are at Barasti or some other Expat watering hole, I'm sure you will be fine. But please don't give us a bad rep by going outside of the Marina bubble doing that stuff. Have some respect and courtesy for your hosts please. Post rant, holding hands should be OK unless you are too far out of the bubble like in Mirdiff or something. Cuddling or embracing is a no-no. : )


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

nite said:


> That's the problem. Expats see other expats or tourists in the mall dressed like ****s or giving TLC in public and then think it's OK. It's not. We're guests here. If you are at Barasti or some other Expat watering hole, I'm sure you will be fine. But please don't give us a bad rep by going outside of the Marina bubble doing that stuff. Have some respect and courtesy for your hosts please. Post rant, holding hands should be OK unless you are too far out of the bubble like in Mirdiff or something. Cuddling or embracing is a no-no. : )


Well as a veteran expat of the UAE - been here over a decade - I've never seen anyone nor heard of anyone getting into trouble for merely holding hands. It's the excessive PDA's that is the real problem. Mirdiff is out the bubble? er no - one of the biggest expat communities there is - lived there for 5 years.

As with anything UAE - use common sense. But I hate people not being realistic with the truth.


----------



## EmilyLouise1988 (Jul 24, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Well as a veteran expat of the UAE - been here over a decade - I've never seen anyone nor heard of anyone getting into trouble for merely holding hands. It's the excessive PDA's that is the real problem. Mirdiff is out the bubble? er no - one of the biggest expat communities there is - lived there for 5 years.
> 
> As with anything UAE - use common sense. But I hate people not being realistic with the truth.


This is my experience too. Been here only 6 months, but my husband and I often hold hands when walking around the malls/marina/greens/downtown areas and never had anybody look twice at us. As long as you are not too OTT with affection (I wouldn't kiss or anything like that!), holding hands is usually ok. I would be a little more cautious when in less expat dense areas but as long as you are sensible and respectful its not a problem.


----------



## MTuraif (Mar 20, 2014)

mohinlive said:


> hello
> is it ok for a husband and wife / boyfriend and girlfriend to hold hands in public and/ or link arms? thank you,


It is okay, fine and acceptable as long as you are holding the hands. Making out may be a problem but holding hands is totally acceptable. Am a gcc national, arabic and Muslim. It is ok to hold your husband hand. And it has nothing to do with respecting our countries and has no religious disrespect aspects.


----------



## katebialik (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess it's normal in UAE but in Saudi unless you have a marriage certificate you are in TROUBLE! Hhhhh ;-)


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

Will if she's your wife you rly don't need to fear anything as if IF some CID ninja spoke with u or something the maximum will be a request to not do it. If she's your Gf then you need to play it a little safer. 
This falls into the "gray" laws, things that are illegal by books but won't be applied unless ur extremely unlucky OR someone is going for your head lol. 
This is exactly like taking photos in public. Mostly it's illigal by the book and you can be jailed for it especially if you got some random guy in the backround complaining but in real life it rarely happens and you won't be prosecuted.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Look. Tis simple. Just DON'T hold hands. Why would you want to?
Do you have sex in public?
NNOooo, I didn't think so. So don't hold hands either.
Just wait till you get home, then you can hold hands AND have sex. Yes you can even do both at the same time if you want to get kinky.


----------



## paddyirish (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi my name is Paddy. I am hoping you could also help me!

I am a recruitment consultant , and I am looking to move to UAE. 

I would like to find out what a good salary would be as I have been offered a job through LinkedIn but it is a very small recruitment company. I would like to make a decent salary to save also. 

I am curious also if the accommodation companies provide is of good standard.
Is it normally very far from the work place etc.
Also my girlfriend is hoping to move with me, is it difficult for women to settle into the culture/rules? 
I would be very grateful for any honest advise.


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Me and my Fiance visit mirdiff regularly and never had any problems , Some times i even kiss her on cheek


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Well as a veteran expat of the UAE - been here over a decade - I've never seen anyone nor heard of anyone getting into trouble for merely holding hands. It's the excessive PDA's that is the real problem. Mirdiff is out the bubble? er no - one of the biggest expat communities there is - lived there for 5 years.
> 
> As with anything UAE - use common sense. But I hate people not being realistic with the truth.


Having been here for practically 20+ years, I'd agree with that completely.


----------

